# Windige wolken farmen.



## Familie Blix (16. November 2007)

Wie kann mann diese (mit patch 2.3 gekommen?) Windige Wolken farmen.
wäre froh über eine hilfestellung..


----------



## WolfyWolf (16. November 2007)

Familie schrieb:


> Wie kann mann diese (mit patch 2.3 gekommen?) Windige Wolken farmen.
> wäre froh über eine hilfestellung..


Es gibt in den Zangarmarschen eine Quest oben auf dem Pilz als Ally, da bekommst du als belohnung einen Partikelextraktor! Der kann das dann!


----------



## Dunham (16. November 2007)

kann es sein, dass die vorallem auf den fliegenden inseln sind?


----------



## Grimmrog (17. November 2007)

Jain, alos die wenigstrens sind dort, aber einige sind schon dort, und manche sind  bissel buggy in der location, so das man se auch von der insel net erreicht.


----------



## D4mn 1t (17. November 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Es gibt in den Zangarmarschen eine Quest oben auf dem Pilz als Ally, da bekommst du als belohnung einen Partikelextraktor! Der kann das dann!




Echt 
gibts dazu schon einen Link ?


----------



## Grimmrog (17. November 2007)

hab grad keinen link parat, aber die gnomin in telredor in den zangarmarschen gibt einen ne quest dampfpumpenteile zu besorgen, wenn man die beendet, udn die nochmal anspricht, dann gibt sie einen den bauplan für den Schockdrossel Partikelextraktor (direkt gelern, also keinen bauplan zum lesen) aber dafür brauch man sicherlich einen bestimmten ingi skill, wie hoch der ist einfach mal buffed sschaun (bin jetz zu faul das nachzugucken^^)


----------



## Lungodan (17. November 2007)

Bei der Horde is das ´´Mac Dyver´´ ;D
Steht in Zabra´jin, musst wie gesagt 15 Dampfpumpenteile aus dem komischen Sumpf im Nordosten holen und dann kriegste den Bauplan.(Mats sind ziemlich scheiße)


----------



## Greezor (17. November 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Es gibt in den Zangarmarschen eine Quest oben auf dem Pilz als Ally, da bekommst du als belohnung einen Partikelextraktor! Der kann das dann!



Hammer, gleich mal testen am besten!
Hatte mich auch schon gefragt wie das funzt^^


----------



## Dunham (17. November 2007)

D4mn schrieb:


> Echt
> gibts dazu schon einen Link ?


den partikelextraktor gabs schon laaaange vor 2.3 man konnte damit aber bosher nur wolken in zangarmacshen und in netherstorm farmen.
das neue mit dem patch ist: es gibt neue windige wolken in nagrand (ich farm ca in 5min 1 urluft)
und die tiele werden auffer minimap angezeigt (somit geht das farmen als ingi sowas von geil, ist jetzt eine der besten geldverdienberufen meiner meinung nach)


----------



## D4mn 1t (17. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> den partikelextraktor gabs schon laaaange vor 2.3 man konnte damit aber bosher nur wolken in zangarmacshen und in netherstorm farmen.
> das neue mit dem patch ist: es gibt neue windige wolken in nagrand (ich farm ca in 5min 1 urluft)
> und die tiele werden auffer minimap angezeigt (somit geht das farmen als ingi sowas von geil, ist jetzt eine der besten geldverdienberufen meiner meinung nach)




öhh ja das wusste ich
war nur ein Interpretationsfehler meinerseits

bei der Quest bekommt man nur den bauplan für den partikeldingsbums und nicht direkt das teil


----------



## Grimmrog (19. November 2007)

Also erstens, vor dem patch gabs auch bereits im schattenmondtal solche wolken für schattenpartikel, und 2. Man bekommt die NUR DANN auf der Minimap ANGEZEIGT wenn man die entsprechende Brille hat, wo das auch dabei steht. nur um mal vor zu beugen, daß jetzt nicht gleich einer kommt umd meint: ich seh aber nix angezeigt auf der Minimap.

Aber toll wie blizz das hinbekommen hat, das man nicht alle wolken farmbar sind, weil sie von einigen liegenden Inseln zu weit weg sind -.-

ansonsten hammegeil damit geld zu machen, zwar sit der preis für urluft von 30g auf 22 gefallen seit patch 2.3 aber imemrnoch ziemlich gut um Kohle zu machen.


----------



## Dunham (19. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Also erstens, vor dem patch gabs auch bereits im schattenmondtal solche wolken für schattenpartikel, und 2. Man bekommt die NUR DANN auf der Minimap ANGEZEIGT wenn man die entsprechende Brille hat, wo das auch dabei steht. nur um mal vor zu beugen, daß jetzt nicht gleich einer kommt umd meint: ich seh aber nix angezeigt auf der Minimap.
> 
> Aber toll wie blizz das hinbekommen hat, das man nicht alle wolken farmbar sind, weil sie von einigen liegenden Inseln zu weit weg sind -.-
> 
> ansonsten hammegeil damit geld zu machen, zwar sit der preis für urluft von 30g auf 22 gefallen seit patch 2.3 aber imemrnoch ziemlich gut um Kohle zu machen.



also: die wolken sieht man auch nur dann wenn man die brille auf hat (dass die auf der minimap angezeigt weredn ist seit 2.3 neu)

Die wolken bewegen sich, mit ein bisschen Fast-in-der-luft-steh übungen bekommt man alle wolken


----------



## Grimmrog (20. November 2007)

Nein, man bekommt ganz sicher nicht alle wolken, es gibt eine in der nähe von telaar und eine in der nähe von halaa, die wenn sie eine ungünstige position haben nicht abfarmar sind. vielleicht wenn man mal ein paar stunden später kommt, und sich die wolke dann wieder der insel angenähert hat.
genauso eine der Arkanwolken vorgestern, die war am rande der scholle ca in 15m tiefe, wie soll man die denn farmen da muss man ja in der luft stehen könenn o.O Aber kommt halt öfter vor, daß bei blizzard nach einem Patch ein paar Locationbugs auftreten

Der rare in Nethersturm wars leider auch, er war irgendwie vom Spawn her zu tief geraten udn hing halt halb in der Wand, wennn man ihn angreifen wollte war er immer entkommen.


----------



## Ratzefatze (26. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> also: die wolken sieht man auch nur dann wenn man die brille auf hat (dass die auf der minimap angezeigt weredn ist seit 2.3 neu)



falsch, ich seh die wolken auch ohne dem teil aufm kopf. hab den aber inner tasche mit dabei, vielleicht reicht das ja dann aus (vor dem patch konnte man mit der brille nur die manawolkensehn). und wenn ich eine runde durch nagrand mache, springen im schnitt 2 urluft raus. je nach bug sinds so ca. 4-5 wolken.


----------



## D4mn 1t (26. November 2007)

Ratzefatze schrieb:


> falsch, ich seh die wolken auch ohne dem teil aufm kopf. hab den aber inner tasche mit dabei, vielleicht reicht das ja dann aus (vor dem patch konnte man mit der brille nur die manawolkensehn). und wenn ich eine runde durch nagrand mache, springen im schnitt 2 urluft raus. je nach bug sinds so ca. 4-5 wolken.



Die Windigen Wolken und die Wasserwolken sieht man auch ohne aber zumindest die manawolken i nethersturm sieht man nicht ohne Brille


----------



## Grimmrog (26. November 2007)

Leute jetzt nochmal richtig:

laut letzter Patchnote sieht man ALLE Wolken (auch die in nethersturm, das war vor patch 2.3 das man die Brille brauchte um sie zu sehen)
HAT man die Brille nun, werden einen die Wolken auf der Karte angezeigt als gelber Punkt!


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (28. November 2007)

Bitte Bitte 
Könnte mir wer sagen welche Brille ich benötige

Danke ganz Lieb ;-)


----------



## Grimmrog (29. November 2007)

steht bei der Brille dabei, guck einfach mal bei buffed in den berufen, Ultraspektropische Enthüllungsbrille (oder irgendwie so)
sowie die jeweilige Epic Brille, die für deine Klasse gedacht ist (als hybrid Klasse haste davon mehrere)

P.S gibts die wolken überhaupt noch? ich hab gestern in Nagradn keine einzige gesehen.


----------



## Dunham (29. November 2007)

irgendwie gibts in nagrand bei uns seit eingen tagen (seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) keine wolken mehr.... auch die die mehrere tage unerreichbar waren sind nur nicht mehr da....
hat blizzard den ingis die einzige farmethode wieder weggenommen oder sind das china farmer etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandritter (29. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> irgendwie gibts in nagrand bei uns seit eingen tagen (seit gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo bei mir dasgleiche einige unerreichbare sind noch da aber farmbare nicht mehr und sie sind nicht vermindert da oder in selteneren abständen, was verständlich wäre sondern einfach gar nicht mehr. wasserwolken in zangar sind ebenso futsch. war gutes schnelles gold bzw mats aber ist schon wieder
vorbei die herrlichkeit.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. November 2007)

was soll der scheiß, entweder isses buggy (werd heut mal nen GM anschreiben) oder sie habens mal wieder heimlich weggepatcht, macht blizz ja auch öfters


----------



## Dunham (30. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> was soll der scheiß, entweder isses buggy (werd heut mal nen GM anschreiben) oder sie habens mal wieder heimlich weggepatcht, macht blizz ja auch öfters



blizzard darf über "gegen"stände keine auskunft geben.
die sind solche deppen das glaubt man gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (1. Dezember 2007)

ich tippe ja das sie einfach nur die respawn zeit hochgesetzt haben, oder eineige spawnpunkte weggenommen haben...

vor 2.3 konnte man ja auch schon alles farmen auser die urluft


----------



## sandritter (1. Dezember 2007)

nix da immo ist alles weg


----------



## Sinema_RVD (1. Dezember 2007)

Wie im Amerikanischen Fourm bereits besprochen. Die Wolken sind verbuggt und Respawnen nicht mehr.


----------



## Dunham (1. Dezember 2007)

heißt das die kommen wieder ????
FREUUUUUUU!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

ja heißt es, habe auch am Freitag nen GM angeschrieben gehabt, udn der meinte, sie wüssten nicht warum das so ist und werden es Untersuchen, alos wenn Blizzard es hinbekommt, werden sie wieder kommen.

Was mich dabei mehr stört: Sowas wird auf dem Testsevrer eingespielt, da scheint  alles zu funtkionieren und*zack* aufm public Server isses dann auf einmal buggy, immerwieder seltsam


----------



## Grimmrog (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube sie sind wieder da, gestern hab ich 1 gefunden in Nagrand und auch einen Arkanvortex im Schattenmondtal, aber anchdem ich eine ganze Runde gedreht hab in Nagrand und keine weitere fand, bin ich mir nich sicher ob das ganze schon wieder so richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Supersnooper (7. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ich glaube sie sind wieder da, gestern hab ich 1 gefunden in Nagrand und auch einen Arkanvortex im Schattenmondtal, aber anchdem ich eine ganze Runde gedreht hab in Nagrand und keine weitere fand, bin ich mir nich sicher ob das ganze schon wieder so richtig funktioniert.




Nein die Wolken sind nicht wieder da nur nach einem Server Neustart sind sie wieder da einmal abgebaut spawnen Sie aber auch weiterhin nicht wieder. Wie in einem Blue Post im Ami Forum zu lesen ist soll der Bug aber erst mit Patch 2.3.2 behoben werden, das kann also leider noch dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

ganz toll, ich wollt mir so mein Epicflugmount zusammensparen udn nun dauerts doch ewig, naja dann hatt ich glück, und habe wenigstens eine erwischt^^ aber stimmt leider sie spawnen nicht *heul*


----------



## Dunham (14. Dezember 2007)

Supersnooper schrieb:


> Nein die Wolken sind nicht wieder da nur nach einem Server Neustart sind sie wieder da einmal abgebaut spawnen Sie aber auch weiterhin nicht wieder. Wie in einem Blue Post im Ami Forum zu lesen ist soll der Bug aber erst mit Patch 2.3.2 behoben werden, das kann also leider noch dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also eigentlich müssste der spätestens nächste woche kommen oder?
der ist jetzt schon seit über 2 wochen auf den test servern und da es ja nur ein mini mini patch ist können die das ja ned ewig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Dezember 2007)

Tja wer weiß, auch kleine patch können manchmal große Programmierjindernisse haben, daß weiß man nie genau, und nächste woche nützt mir relativ wenig, weil ich dann @home zur family fahr und dann nicht da bin bis zum neuem jahr.

Aber ich denke der neue Patch kommt dann in ein bis 2 Wochen, da sie ja eh fürs Winterhauchfest nen Inhaltspatch bringen.!


----------



## D4mn 1t (14. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Tja wer weiß, auch kleine patch können manchmal große Programmierjindernisse haben, daß weiß man nie genau, und nächste woche nützt mir relativ wenig, weil ich dann @home zur family fahr und dann nicht da bin bis zum neuem jahr.
> 
> Aber ich denke der neue Patch kommt dann in ein bis 2 Wochen, da sie ja eh fürs Winterhauchfest nen Inhaltspatch bringen.!



glaub ich eher nicht, weil das fängt morgen an


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, verdammt^^ ich will meine Wolken wieder haben *bockig in die Ecke setz*


----------



## Dunham (17. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> stimmt, verdammt^^ ich will meine Wolken wieder haben *bockig in die Ecke setz*




seit winterhaupatch (12.12) gehts wieder FREU JUHU JIPPIJIPPEAAAAAA
hab gestern in 1ner stunde wieder 20 urluft gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Dezember 2007)

verdammt, ich komm net nochma zum farmen vor dem neuem jahr, aber was solls, dann heißts wieder fleißig FAAARMÖÖÖÖÖN


----------



## Sedraku (9. Januar 2008)

Leider hat das ganze ingigefarme zur folge, dass VOR ALLEM die Preise für Urluft drastisch gefallen sind.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

stimmt, von 30g auf 20g aber immernoch recht rentabel


----------

